# Out with the old ~ In with the new



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

I am lovin this dio! But you let your daughter in the garage dressed that way? Those poor guys will NEVER get anything done with her looking like that!!!!


----------



## black sunshine (May 2, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrr-Animals, that is AWESOME!


----------



## 98whitelightnin (Aug 15, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Perfect! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Milezone (Jan 19, 2003)

Awesome display, and custom. I gotta ask where did you get the welding kit, and the engine hoist? Well that and those other cool little things. Sink, shelves, etc. 

Russ


----------



## dyecastduzit4me (Jan 1, 2008)

Stangfreak, what scale is this in? Awesome diorama, but way too much detail for 1/64! Look at the casters on the cherry picker alone! So many great touches on these pieces. Very cool.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Came out really nice!


----------

